# CX4!!!!



## medictg (Mar 28, 2006)

Took my new CX4 to the range yesterday. Holy Cow!!!! At 25 yards, it almost got boring shooting the same 1.5" hole over and over. Also, really like the cost of the 9mm rounds. Right now, I think I have a new "go to" range gun!!!!


----------

